# Babies won't eat.



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

My mom and dad cockatiels are not feeding their babies anymore. They are going to be 3 weeks on Monday. I do have hand feeding formula that I use for my African Grey but they just won't eat from me. What do I do? They stopped feeding their babies today and kept "getting busy." Should I just try every few hours until they realize it's food? Or wait until morning when they are super hungry?? ANY advice would be great.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When you first start handfeeding, you have to sort of force the formula into the beak because the baby doesn't understand what you're doing. It usually doesn't take long for them to catch on, especially if they're hungry.

Are you sure that they're hungry - are they begging the adults for food? Babies start eating less as they're getting ready to fledge since it would be hard to fly with a huge heavy crop hanging off their front end. Your babies sound a little young for this, but sometimes well-developed babies fledge at the age of three weeks. Many of my chicks fledge at three and a half weeks.

If the parents are too busy with each other to pay attention to the babes, it might be helpful to periodically take one parent out of the cage for half an hour or so. The parent that's still in the cage won't have anyone to "get busy" with and might decide to go feed the chicks.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

The babies are hungry and begging. Maybe I should try one more time before bed?


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

what helps me with my baby's first time, is slowly drip the formula on the "correct" side of it's mouth. As it drips into the mouth, the baby will eventually realize it's food and swallow naturally. Do this a few times, and eventually, they will associate the syringe with food and will learn to pump on it. Of course, don't make the formula so thick until it's used to eating from the syringe.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Update... the babies are doing very well now! It just took a few times.. I am one happy momma!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad they're doing well...I'm requesting pictures when you get the chance!!!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I have to take pictures with my iPad so they aren't that great. But here is one!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

oh that is an adorable baby!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Sad news... We woke up today and our littlest baby died.  He had a full crop, so I think he suffocated somehow.


----------

